# Steadying your shots.



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok, this is probably in the wrong section but oh well, ive recently started shooting for the first time and i seem to have a hard time steadying my aim even while the gun is resting on a rest may it be only a few towels rolled up it does ok.

but my question to u guys is whats an effective way to steady my aim for those longer distance shots, at 25-50 yrds i can shoot a nice grp but once i get out to about 100 i start drifting all over the place and cant get a decent shot.

im only shooting a .22 so ammo is cheap and ive got plenty of it for trial and error.

also whats a good alternative for a gun rest? something lying around the house cause those sandbags they sell are to expensive when i can just improvise and get the same results


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Roll up a piece of carpet. Also, use a sling as you would when not shooting targets. Sitting position can really help, standing is the hardest position in my mind to steady the shot. Do some research on web concerning breathing, this can help.


----------



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

deacon said:


> Roll up a piece of carpet. Also, use a sling as you would when not shooting targets. Sitting position can really help, standing is the hardest position in my mind to steady the shot. Do some research on web concerning breathing, this can help.


i personally roll up a few towels and use it as a rest while im sitting, im trying to get the breathing down in due time i would imagine, and i dont have a sling... so yeah


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Practice, practice and more practice.

I'm a big fan of Harris bipods for prone and sitting shots.

Also, 100 yards with a .22lr is streching it unless you are an experienced shooter with a decent rifle. Most off the shelf 22's with cheap ammo are not going to group all that well at 100 yards.

huntin1


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> Practice, practice and more practice.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Harris bipods for prone and sitting shots.
> 
> ...


Amen. Even from a rest, you shouldn't expect tight groups from a .22lr at 100 yards. I've got a Winchester 52 with a Leupold vxIII 4.5x14--one of the more renowned .22lr out there from an accuracy standpoint, and even if you're shooting match ammo from a solid rest, it would be unrealistic to expect sub-moa groups.

As far as steadying, Ive found that locking your left elbow into the crook of your left knee while sitting gives you about as solid a rest as I can get without going prone with or without a bipod (assuming you're right handed like me). Another thing, while it is important to control your breathing, holding your breath/depriving your system of oxygen can cause more unsteadyness than it alleviates.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was a sniper in Vietnam breathing is everything


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I second bipod. Always have mine on! Some years I never use, others I use it all the time! It is nice to have at disposal! Also, shooting sticks, sling. etc.

But like said Breathing is huge!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Sand bags aren't expensive if you have, or know someone with a sewing machine. Next time you're about to throw away some old jeans cut up the legs and fill em with sand. I agree with others here and swear by harris brand bipods, but you still need a bag under the butt stock.

My sand bags are home made from MT 25lb shot bags, and they've worked wonderfully for me for decades. :wink:


----------

